# Sauces



## kboss714 (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm from Colorado and we don't really have our own style so seeing what the preferences are so I'm running a poll to see what the majority of BBQ lovers would use as there go to sauce style.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 23, 2016)

I chose dry rub. Not because I don't like sauce, but just because I don't really have a preference. I have and still use all kinds of different ones depending on what I feel like.


----------



## joe black (Jan 23, 2016)

Being located where I am, I have eaten the SC and NC sauces all of my life.  After being involved with BBQ judging and more recently, with this site, I would vote for the KC sauce since I am a real fan of Jeff's recipe.  I usually sweeten it a little because I think that it is designed as an excellent base to be tweaked to personal preference.


----------



## b-one (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't normally sauce, but when I do I prefer a KC style on the side


----------



## seenred (Jan 23, 2016)

When I use sauce, I prefer a tomato based KC style sauce.  My favorite is my own doctored version of TulsaJeff's recipe.  It's got a good balance of sweet and heat.

Red


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2016)

KC Style. Heavy on Molasses!...JJ


----------



## okiedave (Jan 19, 2017)

Depends on the meat.  Pulled pork, I like vinegar-based sauce or a light, tangy red sauce.  Ribs, dry rub, hands-down.  Brisket, dry rub with the _possibility_ of red sauce, depending on the rub and the sauce.  Chicken, light, tangy red, though I'm anxious to try a white sauce--I had it once, many years ago, and it was amazing.

So...it's complicated.


----------



## okie362 (Jan 20, 2017)

Don't use any sauce on smoked meats as a rule.  I use the drippings to make a roux based hot/spicy gravy which goes very well with smoked meat and just about anything else you want to put it on.  I've never encountered it more than 50 miles from where I grew up and it originated from a long since gone BBQ shack called PO Sam's.  Many have tried to replicate his gravy. None have succeeded and very few have even come close (Mine being one of them) in replicating the intense flavor of his recipe.

If interested in some of the back story google "PO Sams bbq"


----------

